# Roofing contract



## cuervo (May 13, 2013)

Hi everyone i ave a couple if people telling my about what simple is my contract.

I really need to improv it 

Can I have some help?


Tanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Well no, we cant make any suggestions if you don't post it.

Your contract should state exactly what you are doing, and what you are not doing. Assuming you are residential...

Does your contract say "tear off the roof"? or does your contract say? "Apply temporary protection as necessary to prevent damage to your property then remove the existing roofing materials down to the wood substrate. Tune up the existing wood substrate by re-securing any loose wood members and replacing any rotten or damaged wood with similar."

Are the two the same? No. One may call mine "lip stick on a pig", and maybe it is. But if you want the extra dollar, you go the extra mile.


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

You want to make sure that once the contract is signed and the work is agreed upon, that there is not any confusion as to what the property owner is getting for his/her dollar. Keep yourself safe and include a section for undetected issues that you may run into during the tear off. I have a small section labelled notes. This area is for my property owners that have a certain requirement that do not apply to all. 

Devin Mahdi
DFW Roofing Contractors


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

In your contract the most important thing are--

1) Exactly what work you are going to do.
2) The amount of money you will be paid and when.
3) An expiration date on the bid so they don't call 4 years later with a signed contract.
4) A section saying any unseen additional problems will be charged per-man-hour.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## Hardt Roofing (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep Maxon nailed it, that's what you need but if your on the net and can post here you bound to be able to google search roofing contract forms and I assure there will be as many samples of contracts for you to use. Just ask Google he's a pretty f art sm eller. 
_____________
David
www.hardtroofing.com


----------

